# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Controllo di gestione

## chiara

Gentilissimi colleghi, Vi solletico su un aspetto oramai rilevante per gli enti locali: il controllo di gestione. Lo avete attivato? avete avuto dei controlli da parte della corte dei conti per la verifica del buon funzionamento dei controlli interni (tra cui il controllo di gestione)? c'è una struttura dedidata? con quante risorse umane? che contabilità utilizzate: solo quella finanziaria, od anche generale ed analitica? 
Grazie a tutti per i vostri contributi 
Buon lavoro!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## francesco

Ciao Chiara, grazie per l'invito "a nozze". Io sono responsabile del servizio di controllo di gestione in un ente di medie dimensioni. Siamo partiti nel 2004 con l'introduzione della contabiltà generale (partita doppia). Dopo un primo periodo sperimentale abbiamo introdotto la contabilità analitica, attraverso la mappatura di circa 100 centri di costo. Nello stesso tempo abbiamo sperimentato per alcuni settori dell'ente l'utilizzo di indicatori di efficienza, di efficacia e di economicità. Il tutto collegato agli obiettivi di PEG.
L'attività è stata seguita da un gruppo di lavoro di dipendenti dell'ente e da alcuni consulenti esterni. L'aiuto di questi credo sia fondamentale almeno nella fase di start-up. Se vuoi avere altre informazioni, sono ben lieto di fornirtele, anche in separata sede. Comunque complimenti al Commercialista Telematico per la brillantissima idea di dedidare al mondo degli enti locali uno specifico forum.

----------


## matera118

E' possibile avere specifiche notizie ed esempi sugli indicatori di efficienza, efficacia ed economicità ?
Grazie       

> Ciao Chiara, grazie per l'invito "a nozze". Io sono responsabile del servizio di controllo di gestione in un ente di medie dimensioni. Siamo partiti nel 2004 con l'introduzione della contabiltà generale (partita doppia). Dopo un primo periodo sperimentale abbiamo introdotto la contabilità analitica, attraverso la mappatura di circa 100 centri di costo. Nello stesso tempo abbiamo sperimentato per alcuni settori dell'ente l'utilizzo di indicatori di efficienza, di efficacia e di economicità. Il tutto collegato agli obiettivi di PEG.
> L'attività è stata seguita da un gruppo di lavoro di dipendenti dell'ente e da alcuni consulenti esterni. L'aiuto di questi credo sia fondamentale almeno nella fase di start-up. Se vuoi avere altre informazioni, sono ben lieto di fornirtele, anche in separata sede. Comunque complimenti al Commercialista Telematico per la brillantissima idea di dedidare al mondo degli enti locali uno specifico forum.

----------


## chiara

se vuoi te li posso far avere tra il Commercialista Telematico. In particolare di cosa hai bisogno?

----------


## ivan

> se vuoi te li posso far avere tra il Commercialista Telematico. In particolare di cosa hai bisogno?

  sarei seriamente interessato anch'io grazie

----------


## chiara

Caro Ivan, fammi sapere di cosa hai bisogno. Puoi anche mandare una mail allo staff del COmmercialista telematico che me la puoi girare poi.

----------


## GIANNI3862

Partecipo all'invito a nozze! opero nel controllo di gestione di una grande azienda ospedaliera, in particolare mi occupo del processo di budget, anche noi abbiamo attivato contabilità analitica e centri di costo. Sarebbe utilissimo una parte tematica di questi aspetti della programmazione e controllo nel C.T.
un saluto a Chiara

----------


## chiara

Ciao Gianni.....mi fa piacere risentirti.... 
io sono curiosa di sapere se i report che preparate sono utili ai fini dell'assunzione di decisioni e/o di azioni correttive. Inoltre vi chiedo se gli obiettivi gestionali sono legati ai centri di costo.  
un caro saluto anche a francesco e a tutti i lettori

----------


## GIANNI3862

Cara Chiara abbiamo un sistema di report abbastanza complesso, certamente sono legati ai risultati, soprattutto allo stipendi di risultato dei dirigenti per la parte variabile. Tutto logicamente passa per la negoziazione del budget e della presunta attività che si prefigge di svolgere. 
a disposizione per altre info magari mi farebbe piacere sapere qualcosina degli enti locali....
a presto

----------


## chiara

Caro Gianni, 
da anni mi occupo, tra l'altro, di controllo di gestione per alcuni comuni come consulente. Il modello che applico è legato agli obiettivi del peg (piano esecutivo di gestione). Gli obiettivi devono essere concordati prima dell'approvazione del bilancio. Ad ogni obiettivo è legato uno o più indicatori per misurare il conseguimento dell'obiettivo. Il salto di qualità deve essere, secondo me, legare ad ogni obiettivo una parte del salario accessario dei dirigenti....a disposizione per approfondimenti....

----------


## GIANNI3862

Chiara
 pensi che si possa ampliare il discorso anche da un punto di vista più tecnico tramite il sito del C.T.?
Grazie
Gianni

----------


## roby

> Chiara
>  pensi che si possa ampliare il discorso anche da un punto di vista più tecnico tramite il sito del C.T.?
> Grazie
> Gianni

  In questo settore è molto bravo e competente l'amico Matteo Esposito che ha già fatto diversi interventi (pubblici) nella sezione del sito dedicata agli enti locali: Il commercialista Telematico - ENTI LOCALI
Il Commercialista telematico dà tutta la propria disponibilità sia per "spazi" sulla rete (eventuali approfondimenti ed esperienze degli utenti) sia "nel reale"; come network C.T. abbiamo già seguito diverse pratiche per Enti locali.
Ci sono nel gruppo professionisti preparatissimi sulle varie problematiche....
Disponibilità massima!  :Smile: 
Anche sul forum.... invito ad esporre le proprie esperienze... possono servire anche ad altri e lo scambio di informazioni è importantissimo...

----------


## chiara

riporto un'altra esperienza significativa alla quale ho partecipato direttamente.
Un comune ha introdotto il controllo di gestione utilizzando come dato di partenza la contabilità finanziaria molto semplificata (ossia con pochi capitoli di bilancio), costruendo poi una efficace contabilità analitica (articolata per servizi e centri di costo). In questo modo si è creato un sistema snello e flessibile, recuperando tutte le informazioni necessarie nel sistema di contabilità analitica. Devo dire che è stata un'ottima esperienza :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## GIANNI3862

Ciao Chiara,
come ti sei trovata a passare da una contabilità finanziaria molto semplificata (come dici tu con pochi capitoli) ad una contabilità analitica? ci hai lavorato molto? non si rischia di perdere informazioni?
a presto
Gianni

----------


## chiara

ciao gianni, 
il passaggio da una contabilità finanziaria, con pochi capitoli, ad una contabiiltà analitica, è stato ovviamente graduale. Deve essere pianificato bene, prima sulla carta e poi attuato, altrimenti c'è il rischio di creare un caos....
comunque, superata questa fase, devo dire che il sistema funzioni bene...

----------


## chiara

Se a qualcuno può interessare, lunedi 17 marzo a Cogoleto (GE) c'è un interessante convegno sul controllo di gestione nei Comuni. E' gratuito.

----------


## GIANNI3862

Mi avrebbe fatto molto piacere esserci ma Genova mi rimane un pò distante. Tu Chiara ci vai? a proposito tu utilizzi riviste specializzate oltre al C.T. sul C.d.G.? 
Grazie

----------


## chiara

io ci vado...
sul cdg leggo spesso qualcosa di azienda italia (ipsoa).

----------


## antomele

Qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa riguardo i nuovi obblighi dei revisori riguardo alle asseverazioni dei trasferimenti alle partecipate

----------


## giadaliu2000

Salve, io sono una contabile e sono molto interessata al controllo i gestione, c'è qualche libro da cui possa attingere per imparare questa mansione o ci sarebbe qualche altro modo per acquiire questa competenza? grazie

----------


## chiara

> Salve, io sono una contabile e sono molto interessata al controllo i gestione, c'è qualche libro da cui possa attingere per imparare questa mansione o ci sarebbe qualche altro modo per acquiire questa competenza? grazie

  
sei una contabile in un ente pubblico o in un'azienda privata? cosi ti indirizzo meglio....buona giornata

----------


## lucawar

anche a me interessa l'argomento.
lavoro in un ente funzionale di regione.
La figura/ufficio del cdg non è ancora stata creata e lo sarà probabilmente nei prossimi mesi.
quali gli strumenti principali per formarsi?
grazie

----------


## chiara

[QUOTE=lucawar;67081]anche a me interessa l'argomento.
lavoro in un ente funzionale di regione.
La figura/ufficio del cdg non è ancora stata creata e lo sarà probabilmente nei prossimi mesi.
quali gli strumenti principali per formarsi?
grazie[/QUOTE 
Potremmo proporre allo staff del Commercialista Telematico di organizzare un corso di formazione di una giornata su questi temi....magari in videoconferenza....che ne dite????

----------


## GIANNI3862

concordo con Chiara sulla formazione!
Grazie e ciao

----------

